# Red Ludwigia growing roots



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My red Ludwidia is growing roots high up on the stem. Is that normal? My succulents do that a lot, so I know with houseplants it's normal.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

xShainax said:


> My red Ludwidia is growing roots high up on the stem. Is that normal? My succulents do that a lot, so I know with houseplants it's normal.


thats normal mostly all my stem plants usually grow roots higher up on the stem. 

Other stems I usually propagate after i see new roots higher on the stem. Just personal preference though. 

How long have you had it in your tank? 

I had ludwigia repens in my low tech before and after a week started to turn green but when it neared the light it started growing red again.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have had them for 3 months in a low tech tank. I don't care if they stay green.


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

A lot of stem plants will do that, sometimes it may be because they are not getting enough nutrients from the substrate and need to send out some to the water column, but this is less likely.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

the reason most plants do it .....when they grow in a stream or creek where the water is moving at a good rate it bends the stem pver and the stem puts out roots to anchor it self, I had wondered why until I found a patch of red ludwigia growing in a local stream and a few other stem plants nd they kind of grew like a carpet on the strembed


----------

